# Bay Boats you would take offshore



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

I want my next boat to be able to handle a few offshore trips a year. Mostly bay though. It does not have to be a speed demon or run in 4 inches of water. But 10-12 would be nice. What bay boats do you take offshore?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

My son has a 23ft Hydrosport center console with 200 hp yami. I think it has a nine foot beam. As a life long boat owner of many boats This is one of the best I have been in. We have been 32 miles offshore in it and we fish all over Port Mansfield in the bay, even in very shallow water. I used to have a 26ft Boston Whaler and this boat of my sons beats it hands down in boat ride and comfort. It gets on top of the waves offshore and with the trim tabs it is just one smooth riding boat. I even sent a letter to Hydrosports telling them this is one of the best multi-purpose boats I have ever been in. Has lots of space, lots of rod holders and is just a fine quality boat. I promise you will not be disapointed with one.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

My vote would go for the 23V Kenner but thats with Lousiana marshes and places like big lake/sabine lake in mind. Not sure how it would do on yalls shallower flats.

I would go poke around at http://floridasportsman.com. Lots of foks down there have that kind of need for a boat.

Obviously there will have to be some compromise on both ends.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

2nd hydra-sport


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We like to take a 17' Boston Whaler Montauk out there on calm days.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=69530


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

How often you want to go and how far do you want to go out. I would say something in the range of 24 footer with highs sides such as a Kenner would fit the bill. I've taken my 19 foot baystealth out to 25 miles numerous times during July and August. Just be comfortable in your boats handling and learn how to read the forecasts and you can go out as far as you want.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Looking at two or three times a summer. Maybe a couple of state water winter trips. I would not venture farther than 20-30 miles out. I was thinking maybe a kenner with a tunnel to still get a little shallow if I needed to.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Haynie Bigfoot


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a triton 22' LTS w 200hp yamaha. I have been 30+ miles off shore in it. It did a great job. How ever I would recomend some sort of removable t-top. The best days for a bayboat off shore are the flat calm, no wind, smoking hot days. By the way mine is for sale if you are interested.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

What area of the coast are you fishing in?


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Night Trout said:


> Haynie Bigfoot


Love my Bigfoot...the tunnel V cuts through the chop and gets you as skinny as your looking for...the only "off shore" draw back are the low sides...
Good luck!!!


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

POC/Seadrift area


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We went out 35 miles on my buddies 22 foot Bluewave in easy 2 to 3 on the way back in. I was very impressed at how well it handled. He's also had it out at German Charlies. I've seen him bust thru the Matty jettys with 6 to 8 footers in there. The waves were so big I couldn't see them for a few seconds inbetween waves.


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

23`ft Parker BIG BAY


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Boston Whaler Outrage or Guardian can't be matched for the bay/offshore combo.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

All you need is a styrofoam block and a leaf blower so your arms dont get tired of rowing. Also a straw to use as a bilge pump.


----------



## D-turn (Jan 23, 2009)

We run a 24 ft Baystealth mainly out of POC, and it does everything we could want.

Generally head offshore if the forecast calls for 2-4s or less but we have tested 3-5s, and even when the weatherman is wrong by a few feet, we get there and back safely. When we do get out, we almost always go 30-50 miles, sometimes a tad further.

Nowadays we only fish the bays if we can't get offshore, but before we were bit by the offshore bug we were pretty much dedicated wade fisherman, and the boat got us in some pretty skinny places.

I think its the best you can get if you want to split time between the bays and the pond.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

i have a 25' seachaser bay runner i take it offshore all the time


----------



## browing68 (Oct 8, 2008)

Take a look at the 22' Hydrasport in the 2cool classifieds. Can't beat the Hyrdasport for toughness and a smooth ride.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> We like to take a 17' Boston Whaler Montauk out there on calm days.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=69530


used to have this boat! been out there a good ways as well! loooooved that boat!


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

My brother and I regularly took our new 22' Pathfinder offshore up to 45 miles or so when seas were under 2'. Trim tabs helped a lot and it worked pretty well. When we realized we only liked fishing offshore we changed to a 24' McKee Craft with twin 150's. It works way better. The McKee would prob. work in the bay, but not well.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

The only Shallow water boat worthy for offshore IMHO is the 27' ShallowSport.

*Latitude 27 ST*








Click *HERE* to view the brochure in PDF format

The Latitude 27' Single Tunnel Shallow Sport is a tri-hull inshore and offshore boat. The state of the art hull design gives an unparalleled offshore performance compared to any other boat of its size. Not only does the LATITUDE 27 run amazing offshore, it is almost unbelievable that it will go anywhere in a shallow bay that 90% of all other smaller bay boats will. After the three separate hulls destroy choppy water up front, the inverted strakes on all three hulls pull water underneath the boat in order to lift the boat out of the water instead of displacing it outward like most conventional V- hulls. The center hull forces water up into a large tunnel aft which allows for the prop and lower unit to be raised up evenly with the bottom of the boat resulting in a total draft of boat and motor at only 4 inches on plane! This boat seats up to 9 comfortably and runs like a dream through choppy water. The hull runs as smooth as a cat hull but does not run uncontrollably in following seas like the cats do. You will love molded gunwales and grippy non-skid floor and the boat has a huge list of standard equipment and options. L.O.A.: 27', beam: 8'6", standard fuel capacity: 150 gallons. Coast Guard approved maximum capacities: 11 persons or 2200 lbs. or 2700 lbs. persons, motor, gear. Maximum outboard horse power: 300


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*how bout an offshore boat that will run shallow?>*

TwinVee 22' has a draft of around 12" and will go offshore in some rough seas...3-5' no problemo!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

How much is the latitude 27 I was wondering? You have three votes on the Hydrosport, people are telling you something from experience.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

22' BW Dauntless (pre 07)


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

SouthShore vdr 24' smooth ride.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

22' BlueWave. Just need to know what your heading into weather and sea-wise and be aware of your surroundings. I will have to say one of the oddest things I saw off POC, 15 mile rigs was a pontoon boat. But the water looked like a mirror, you could have driven an aluminum boat out that day.


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

You're gonna need a tunnel and a jackplate to run in 10-12" in a boat big enough for offshore use. 23-24' Kenner would be good, I've seen a few on Houston craigslist lately, not sure how hard it is to find one with a tunnel.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Southshore 24VDR or Southshore 26 Pro Tunnell....both have 9'4" beams and tons of storage.24VDR will run in a foot of water and the 26 will run much skinnier !
Like the T shirt says " Inshore...Offshore....Gotta Be A Shouthshore ! "


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

24 pescador it is a beast of a boat and we love ours.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> We like to take a 17' Boston Whaler Montauk out there on calm days.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=69530


I just bought a 17' Montauk, and I am planning on going offshore this summer. I plan on doing it the first few times with a buddy boat.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I can not believe NOT one person here has named a PANGA....

This is what they use in Central and South America for offshore fishing and then park them on the beach....

GO with an american maker like Andros Boat Works.....They make a sweet 22' Panga that only needs a 150hp...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a pic I took


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

bigjim75 said:


> I just bought a 17' Montauk, and I am planning on going offshore this summer. I plan on doing it the first few times with a buddy boat.


Did you get the new style or old style? Ours is the new style that is wider and longer than the old Montauks.

If the wind is light and the seas are 1' or so, it's a fun boat to take out. Hopefully you have the 27 gallon gas tank on it.

Where are you planning on launching from to go offshore? We run through San Luis Pass to get to the gulf.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I got to test drive this very one, and it gets up in 12" and can run in 8 - 10"

Has a jack plate and trim tabs


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Brian Castille said:


> Did you get the new style or old style? Ours is the new style that is wider and longer than the old Montauks.
> 
> If the wind is light and the seas are 1' or so, it's a fun boat to take out. Hopefully you have the 27 gallon gas tank on it.
> 
> Where are you planning on launching from to go offshore? We run through San Luis Pass to get to the gulf.


Older Model. 1985. I do have a 28 gallon tank and a spare 6 gallon tank. It has a 90hp '85 johnson and that this is thirsty.

My boat is in Lake Jackson right now, so probably launch out of freeport, but I could do San Luis Pass if you want this summer.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

The most versatile boat I've ever been on would have to be Salt Fix's SeaPro SV21.
It's light, a sharp enough Vee to allow a nice ride in bay chop, plenty of power with a 200 yamaha, hydraulic jackplate for skinny mode, 50 gal fuel, T-Top with electronics box and rocket launchers, leaning post with rod holders. It's a little low on the bow..but it's all about give and take right?


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I run a Scout 172... have made several trips 20+ miles when the weather gets right. This boat is DRY and walks right across chop with no problems.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Maybe I should rephrase a little. I can't afford the 40g+ Hydra-sport, Shallow Sport, or Shouth Shore. What somewhat economical bay boats would you take offshore. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

*offshore*

If you will buy my Majek I will take you offshore any time you want to go.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

On the right day I would take my old 19 foot Carolina Skiff offshore but I would take a couple of inner tubes and extra beer in the ice chest. One tube for the ice chest and one for me in case we're floating home.


----------



## OutKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to step on any toes...but the best boat out there for what you "think" you want is a 243cc Everglades. They are very proud of them though. I used to have one, and they can handle just about anything...I've had mine in 6-7 footers before and been out about 75 miles...although we packed extra fuel. You can get them used right now for 40K or less and in excellent shape. However, lets face it...there is really no such thing as a boat that does everything well...you will sacrifice something at some point. This boat floats in about 14" with the engine trimmed up but it won't shoot out from that shallow. If you go offshore, twin engines are very nice to have and more range....apparently, you are in the beginning stages of this terminal disease....you'll end up with something big...trust me.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I agree on the El Pescador. I've had mine offshore a few times and it handled the chop with no problem. Also runs as skinny as I want.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

My 28"6" Marshall will do it all. It'll float in about 9" & I've been caught offshore in 6 ftrs(not on purpose). It was not a comfortable or dry a ride in the big waves but was safe


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I regularly take my Coastal Bay 2310 by Action Craft 25-30 miles but I am still able to fish the flats. I have never measured but I think running in 12" is no problem.

http://www.actioncraft.com/our-boats/2310-coastalbay/index.shtml


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hydra-Sport 23 Bay Bolt, 2200 Vector CC or Kenner 23 LX


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

all good bay boats mentioned , for offshore use my concern would be what boat would be the best to get home in if conditions have changed, sometimes one wave can do in a low sidded skiff, then you will neeed this stuff, good luck


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The Hydrosport 25 is good for about 75 miles as an inshore boat, not a skinny-water boat. The Carolina Skiff can do the job but the offshore range would in my mind be limited to more like 25 mile in gravy seas. You probably plowed all this ground and good idea on the ditch gear by Texasjelleyfish if you go out more than 9 miles (within radio/cell phone contact of land).

One of the biggest problems when getting ditched, either swamped or in the water, is extreme sunburn. Those little foil packs of sunburn lotion really help especially if you're balding.

I've seen bass boats out 20 miles on an ice cream day so just be careful, have fun, and have a Plan B at all times.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> Not to step on any toes...but the best boat out there for what you "think" you want is a 243cc Everglades.


I've got a 2008 243cc. Never had any problems offshore yet. I had her out right before Gustav and it was pretty wild and got a little water over the helm, but with the foam construction...so what? Throw in a seatow and boat insurance...I'll take her out as far as I can go. I've only had her out three times since we owned her, but 40 miles was no problem. She has a range of a safe 200 miles according to the stats.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Triton Seaflight. They don't make them anymore but they sure are good boats. I had the 22' and took it offshore a dozen or so times. Ninety gallon tank and always felt safe. Only drawback was the low sides, and thats why I decided to go bigger.

BWE


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to have a 20 ft. seahunt and it was great offsore and in the flats. The hull design was great.


----------



## FISHNTEXAS.COM (Jun 23, 2004)

A 23' tunnel Haynie! You will not give up a thing in the flats or bay&#8230;the only boat like that&#8230;or a 24' shallow sport modified V&#8230;both great boats that I use offshore often!
The pics shown are from my 23' Explorer Skiff


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

22'6'' Mowdy. 6" gunnels so any water that comes in goes straight out the back. Heavy hull, so you dont take a beating. Have ridden in some 27'+ offshore boats that are way to light and bounce around way too much. We just carry extra everything; backup radio, back up fuses, filters, fuel bulbs, hoses, hose clamps, steering fluid, oil, jumper box, flares, back up gps, prop, epirb, and even have a slide in bracket where i can mount my kicker for the offshore days. And a float plan filed with someone trustworthy.


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

EricG said:


> Looking at two or three times a summer. Maybe a couple of state water winter trips. I would not venture farther than 20-30 miles out. I was thinking maybe a kenner with a tunnel to still get a little shallow if I needed to.


Trust me even though you dont know me. A tunnel is not even suppose 2 b put under a Kenner. It weakens it in almost every way most think it helps it. The V is the only way to go if entertaining the thought of owning one of Bill Kenner's. I've rigged chewd up and spit out more Kenners than I care to remember. PM me if you have questions regarding specs or what any model is capable of doing. I've got a good ol' 224mako with a brand new heavy duty mcClain under it and a real good running 97' efi 150merc boat is 84'.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

*Panga Panga Panga*. I have fished out of a 22' panga 30+miles offshore along with tarpon fishing along the beach front many times. also it will fish in 8-12" of water all day long. They get great gas milage 4-6MPG with a 115 yamaha 4 stroke so you can afford to run them. As long as they have trim tabs they have an GREAT ride.


----------



## trout assassin (Jan 30, 2007)

very disappointed in you boy's. what about the gulf coast? common fellows.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I regularly run my carpetless bass cat to the floaters in 5 to 75 foot seas


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

corkyjerker said:


> Trust me even though you dont know me. A tunnel is not even suppose 2 b put under a Kenner. It weakens it in almost every way most think it helps it. The V is the only way to go if entertaining the thought of owning one of Bill Kenner's. I've rigged chewd up and spit out more Kenners than I care to remember. PM me if you have questions regarding specs or what any model is capable of doing. I've got a good ol' 224mako with a brand new heavy duty mcClain under it and a real good running 97' efi 150merc boat is 84'.


Oh yea Mako is for sale.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Why is the mako for sale????


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

25' Shoalwater- shallow enough to run the back lakes, smooth enough to subdue the open bay and has a bow tall enough to tackle gulf swells on a decent day


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*24' Shearwater*

It will roll through 2' chop in the gulf at 50 mph and get up in 2' in the bay.

You don't see many here in Texas but the Florida guys will tell you they are a good multi purpose machine.


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

*SS Mod V*

24' Shallow Sport Mod V - It will run in 5in get up in 12 and run 40 miles offshore. I fish mine offshore all the time. What I really like about it is its not just a 1 to 3's boat. It will handle 2 to 4's or 3 to 5's and stay dry.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice boat, but in 3-5s, i dont know.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy yourself the bayboat of your dreams

pay your buds to take you offshore in something w twins


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rconover said:


> 24' Shallow Sport Mod V - It will run in 5in get up in 12 and run 40 miles offshore. I fish mine offshore all the time. What I really like about it is its not just a 1 to 3's boat. It will handle 2 to 4's or 3 to 5's and stay dry.


LMAO. I am sure it will handle 3-5s JUST FINE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Some people.

Bay boats are BAY BOATS. Listen to Coastal Outfitters. Great advice.

Brandon


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*3 to 5's and dry?*



rconover said:


> 24' Shallow Sport Mod V - It will run in 5in get up in 12 and run 40 miles offshore. I fish mine offshore all the time. What I really like about it is its not just a 1 to 3's boat. It will handle 2 to 4's or 3 to 5's and stay dry.


you have bigger one then i do! i have been out in a small baay boat in 4 to 6 ft with a 8 or 9 ft rolling by and that will never happen again. 3 hours to run 15 miles and had to clean out my pants 10 times on the way. i was never so happy to step foot on land.
this pic is at VA FOGG. boat was a 17 ft princecraft ultra cc with a 50 hp mercury. put in off the beach on west galveston and run 40 miles south on the gps. listen to what some of the pros here tell you. its not worth your life.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

heres a better pic


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> LMAO. I am sure it will handle 3-5s JUST FINE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Some people.
> 
> ...


Is that [email protected]'s new handle? There isn't a bay boat made that will handle 3 footers well, not to mention anything larger. I'm afraid some folks tend to overestimate the size of the swells.

Oh, and I'm with Coastal Outfitters as well.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> Is that [email protected]'s new handle? There isn't a bay boat made that will handle 3 footers well, not to mention anything larger. I'm afraid some folks tend to overestimate the size of the swells.
> 
> Oh, and I'm with Coastal Outfitters as well.


iriderred03 has done 8-9s. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Snap, How long do you think it would take you and I to get to Boom Vang in the Missile??

Brandon


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

rconover said:


> 24' Shallow Sport Mod V - It will run in 5in get up in 12 and run 40 miles offshore. I fish mine offshore all the time. What I really like about it is its not just a 1 to 3's boat. It will handle 2 to 4's or *3 to 5's and stay dry*.


*HAHAHAHA:headknock*

Please think next time before you post. The majority of offshore boats are not comfortable in 3-5's, I really doubt your shallow sport handles the aforementioned, much less stays dry better than a true offshore boat, unless its a sh*tbox of an offshore boat.

This post reminds me of the guy in a Gulf Coast 24' or something out 40miles out of Freeport last summer...let me guess, you've got a rig hook?


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Blackjack boats are what you are looking for.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> iriderred03 has done 8-9s. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Snap, How long do you think it would take you and I to get to Boom Vang in the Missile??
> 
> Brandon


You got that right bro! It holds 18 gallons. Do you know where I can get a 100 gallon fuel bladder to throw on the front deck? That way we can keep the nose down in that 8 - 9' chop. I just put a jack plate on it so it will run REAL skinny. I'm sure with that semi-V it can handle 40+ MPH Southeast winds. Here is a photo of it. Tell me what you think. I can use my hand held GPS. If I can just figure out where to mount the RADAR dome and outriggers on it we can do some serious blue water fishing and over nighters.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Offshore in a bay boat???*

I will admit that I used to run 30 - 40 miles out in my 24' Pathfinder...handled like a dream in calm seas. Boat was fast and economical with a single 225. Caught lots of fish too. Spun a hub once at the 21's but had a spare...thank goodness!

I decided I liked offshore so much that I sold it and bought a 28' offshore boat with twin 200 HP engines. Like the Pathfinder, I fished mainly on calm days and had a ball. Last year on a number of occasions I left the jetties in my Cape Horn with 1' or less conditions...the whole time I thought what a premium I was paying for fuel and how much I would save if I had been in my previous bay boat. As the day went on, the weather changed and I found myself in 3-5' seas or better...if I were in my bay boat when this snuck up on me, I might not be passing this info. along right now! Bay boats are great for calm days but there are no guarantees that it will stay calm. I am not saying don't go and I am not saying it is unsafe in a well maintained boat with an experienced operator...I am saying to please be careful and expect the unexpected.

PS...I sold the Horn last month and am buying a new 22' bay boat. I might fish a few state water spots now & then for a quick limit of snaps but rest assured that I will have my name listed as a potential paying crew member for anyone who will have me...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*bay boats are BAY boat*

Agent: 2 NFL players among Fla. missing boaters

By CHRISTINE ARMARIO, Associated Press Writer 4 hours, 8 minutes ago
Buzz up!1743 votes
Print

CLEARWATER, Fla. (AP)-The Coast Guard was searching off Florida's Gulf Coast on Sunday for a fishing boat carrying NFL players Corey Smith and Marquis Cooper and two other men missing nearly a day in choppy seas.
Smith and Cooper were on a 21-foot vessel that left Clearwater Pass for a fishing trip Saturday morning and did not return as expected, the Coast Guard said Sunday. Crews used a helicopter and a 47-foot boat to search a 750-square mile area west of Clearwater Pass, but poor weather made the search difficult. Officials did not receive a distress signal from the missing craft.
Cooper owns the boat and he and Smith have been on fishing trips before, said Ron Del Duca, Smith's agent. The pair had been teammates on the Tampa Bay Buccaneers in 2004. Two others were aboard: Will Bleakley and Nick Schuyler, both former University of South Florida players.
Coast Guard Capt. Timothy M. Close said the weather early Saturday had been fair, but worsened toward the evening as a front still battering the area moved in. The National Weather Service said seas were about 2 to 4 feet Saturday morning and increased to 3 to 5 feet in the afternoon. Late Saturday night, a small craft advisory was issued, when winds were around 20 knots and seas were up to 7 feet or more. There were no thunderstorms in the area.

Close said the men were traveling in a boat manufactured by Everglades. At least one of the men was an experienced boater, and relatives provided the Coast Guard with GPS coordinates from previous fishing expeditions.
Close said there was no communication with the men even before the weather started to pick up. They were expected home by early evening. No sign of them or the boat had been spotted by late Sunday afternoon.
Poor weather conditions could be dangerous for a boat the size of Cooper's.
"A 21-foot boat is a relatively small vessel to be 50 miles off shore in bad weather conditions, certainly the current weather conditions," Close said.
The Coast Guard search was mainly taking place by air, and was hampered by the poor weather, Close said. He said there were 14-foot seas offshore and wind gusts of up to 30 mph. Water depth in the area where they are searching ranges from 20 to 50 feet.
Close said there was no sign yet that the men sent a distress signal.
"That's not to say they didn't send one out," he said. "We didn't receive anything."
Smith, 29, had 30 tackles, including three sacks, and an interception in 12 games last season for the winless Lions. Smith, who is 6-foot-2, 250 pounds, also played for the San Francisco 49ers and played college ball at North Carolina State. He lives in Richmond, Va.
Del Duca called Smith one of the "good guys" of the league and was planning to start visiting teams as a free agent this week. He said he has spoken with Smith's family and is also in touch with Coast Guard officials.
"They've assured me that they're deploying all available resources to look for these guys and get them back," he said.
Cooper, 26, has played five seasons with the Buccaneers, Seahawks, Jaguars, Steelers and Raiders. He appeared in 26 games with the Buccaneers in 2004 and 2005, recording 30 tackles. He has played sparingly since as he has bounced between teams, appearing in 13 games and recording 10 tackles. Cooper, who is 6-foot-3, 230 pounds, played college ball at Washington. His hometown is Mesa, Ariz., and his father Bruce is a prominent sportscaster for KPNX-TV in Phoenix.
Cooper told The Seattle Times in 2002 that one reason he chose Washington was the abundant fishing.
"I like fighting the fish," Cooper told the newspaper. "And just relaxing out there and being alone and being outside."
Lions spokesman Bill Keenist and Raiders senior executive John Hererra said the teams are monitoring reports.
Associated Press Writer Sarah Larimer in Miami contributed to this report

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_yl...v=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, I posted 1st, lol.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Hey, I posted 1st, lol.


true, but I put it where it belongs. 

Now, meet me at BBT at 10am so we can go to Boomvang. !tuna!

Brandon


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

I saw that on the news. Does not look good! 4 guys {2 of them over 230 LBs} in a 21 ft boat , 50 miles out, and seas building to over 7 feet ! I pray for their families.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Obviously, HydraSports 2300 Bay Bolt, 77 gal fuel, 250 Yamaha, jack plate, trim tabs. Heavy boat but can fish Galveston West Bay and still handle the heavy waters. IMHO, the best all purpose boat made. Been off in a 23 Parker Big Bay, also a good boat. Having said all of that, can't disagree with the need to buddy up and to watch the weather. Carry an EPIRB and good life jackets. I don't go off when the water is cold, summer is different.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I've taken my everglades 243 out around thirty miles, but thats about it. We stayed dry and had a good time. I wouldn't push it much more than than and I sure as hell wouldn't try to make it to the floaters or anything. I'll catch the rare mahi and snapper. Good enough for me.

I'd also have to say there is a lot of arrogance on this thread. Why do you have to bash the guy who says his such and such will go so so without trouble? Either he is telling the truth or he is lying - what difference does it make?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

there are 2 boats that fit you r description

25 outrage boston whaler and a 26 foot Gause built boat which is a florida custom built but they are the baddest boats i have ever seen look them up on line


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*not sure what your trying to say*



Chase This! said:


> iriderred03 has done 8-9s. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Snap, How long do you think it would take you and I to get to Boom Vang in the Missile??
> 
> Brandon


 when you drop in between 2 waves and can see nothing but the tops of the waves, their high. i did it once and learned a lesson the hard way. i,ve run from jetty to jetty across galveston channel in my flatbottom and the rolling waves were over 6 ft. by the way, i am not proud of the stupid mistake i made by going out in weather like that. stupid move on my behalf.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

queso1 said:


> I'd also have to say there is a lot of arrogance on this thread. Why do you have to bash the guy who says his such and such will go so so without trouble? Either he is telling the truth or he is lying - what difference does it make?


The difference is that those people are misleading others into thinking bay boats will do things they are nowhere near capable of doing. That could in turn lead someone to do something that could cost them their life, and/or the lives of the crew. Get it genius? :headknock


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

> That could in turn lead someone to do something that could cost them their life, and/or the lives of the crew. Get it genius?


I guess between them and Obama telling people what is best for us, we've got nothing to worry about. I wasn't slamming the message, but the way the message was delivered. It just seemed to me that people (or one in particular I can't remember and I dont want to go back and look) were pretty hard on the shallow sport poster. But, I can see where you are coming from, becuase the OP asked a question and we dont want him to get the wrong answer because it could be life threatening.

I've seen people 20-30 miles out in lake ski boats.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

That would be my machine of choice as well.



jhbarc said:


> The only Shallow water boat worthy for offshore IMHO is the 27' ShallowSport.
> 
> *Latitude 27 ST*
> 
> ...


----------



## JDJM (Jun 8, 2004)

Ask the NFL players what they think about bay boats in the gulf. Only cats have nine lives. We don't.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.ktuu.com/Global/story.asp?S=9931643

*One survivor found, Coast Guard searching for 3 other missing boaters
**







**







*



_Associated Press - March 2, 2009 3:13 PM ET _
TAMPA, Fla. (AP) - The Coast Guard says it will continue to search waters off Florida's Gulf Coast for three missing boaters for "quite awhile."
Crews rescued a fourth man earlier today. Former University of South Florida football player Nick Schuyler was clinging to an overturned boat that belongs to Oakland Raiders linebacker Marquis (mahr-KEES') Cooper.
The Coast Guard says Schuyler told rescuers the boat was anchored Saturday evening when it flipped in rough seas. Schuyler was wearing a life vest and had been clinging to the boat since the accident. He says Cooper and the other two men -- NFL free-agent defensive lineman Corey Smith and former South Florida player William Bleakley -- got separated from the boat.
The weather had been calm when the group left Clearwater Pass Saturday morning, but winds picked up through the day and the seas got heavy. Waves peaked at 15 feet yesterday.
_Copyright 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pics of survivor*

Survivor pics.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That motor saved his life.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I took my 18' mako offshore this summer and it was excellent. As far as the NFL players you have to watch your bouy reports and I personally would never go offshore unless it's 2' or less.


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Anybody that fished the DSR last year knows how fast the weather can change on you. You really have to watch the forecasts cause those 2 footers can change in an instant.


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

*3 to 5's*



Blue Water Breaux said:


> *HAHAHAHA:headknock*
> 
> Please think next time before you post. The majority of offshore boats are not comfortable in 3-5's, I really doubt your shallow sport handles the aforementioned, much less stays dry better than a true offshore boat, unless its a sh*tbox of an offshore boat.
> 
> This post reminds me of the guy in a Gulf Coast 24' or something out 40miles out of Freeport last summer...let me guess, you've got a rig hook?


I just tuned back in to this thread. Say what you want but friday feb13th forcasted 3 to 5's. I woke up checked 42020 3.9ft and 10 knot winds. Me and a friend ran 17 miles offshore at 20 miles an hour (stayed bone dry) in a 24 footer. Limited out on ling and took home a nice gag. Wind picked up and the seas did also. Ran back that afternoon at 20 miles an hour. Stayed dry and safe on the way in. There is more to a wave profile than just the height. There are three to fives and then there are three to fives. If you wake up at 6 am and there are four footers at 4 seconds and 25 knot winds don't go! My point is my boat will handle 3 footers just fine, anyone who doubts it can come and go along some time, then make a post. And if the wind picks up and you have to run back in 5s you might not be "comfortable" but you will make it in safely. I had a 21ft bay boat (flat bottom and a tunnel) went out 10 miles twice but that boat was a 2 foot or less boat. 1 to 3's no thanks.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

we take our 23 HAYNIE BIGFOOT offshore alot....


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Almost any good bay boat will work fine offshore as long as waves and wind are down. Most prudent people won't head out when conditions aren't "right". The problem is when conditions are "right" in the morning and blow up between you and the bank when you are out. If this happens it helps to have a V and enough weight to help you go through the waves, enough freeboard to minimize waves breaking over, self bailing and a good bilge pump is a plus, engines go out so two are better than one, and of course common sense items like 2 GPS, Compass, 2 VHF radios, (1 GPS and 1 radio hand held in case you have to get out of the boat and everything breaks sometimes), at least 1 good anchor with 10' chain and at least 200' of anchor rope (in seas and wind that may hold in 50 to 70' of water depth not a lot but it might keep you off the jetties and out of breaking surf), and a drift anchor wouldn't hurt to keep you headed up into the wind where you can't anchor. Remember, in the bay, you're a few minutes from a shoreline, offshore you can be hours away if you let weather get to you. I bet the guys they are looking for off Florida didn't have as much stuff as they would have liked to of had.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Hypothermia a grim concern for missing NFL players*

By CHRISTINE ARMARIO and MITCH STACY, Associated Press Writers 1 hour, 5 minutes ago 

 Buzz up!1719 votes
*Print*

CLEARWATER, Fla. (AP)-Two NFL players and a third man missing since their boat capsized off the Florida coast face dwindling odds of survival after more than two days in the water, though their size and good health could help them fend off hypothermia, authorities said.
Coast Guard officials wouldn't speculate on the men's chances of being rescued alive as the search continued early Tuesday morning. There was some hope, even though hypothermia can set in after 18 hours in 64-degree water. Water temperatures were in the mid- to upper-60s.
"With all of these men being past, present football players, they do have a much larger physique than a lot of people," Petty Officer Robert Simpson said. "So their odds are going to be definitely in their favor."
The lone survivor so far, Nick Schuyler, was conscious but appeared weak as he was loaded onto a stretcher Monday. His father, Stuart Schuyler, said the former University of South Florida player was bruised and dehydrated but "looks OK." He said his son was in serious but stable condition.

Crews had narrowed their search Monday for Oakland Raiders linebacker Marquis Cooper, 26, who owned the 21-foot boat; free-agent defensive lineman Corey Smith, 29; and former South Florida player William Bleakley, 25. Cooper is 6-foot-3, 230 pounds, and Smith is 6-foot-2, 250 pounds. Bleakley had played tight end.
Nick Schuyler told rescuers that the boat the four good friends were aboard was anchored when it flipped Saturday evening in rough seas, said Coast Guard Capt. Timothy M. Close. Schuyler, who was wearing a life vest, had been hanging onto the hull that a Coast Guard cutter discovered 35 miles off Clearwater.
"He was able to help us refine our search a little bit," Close said on ABC's "Good Morning America" Tuesday. He said Schuyler told them where the boat was anchored and when it capsized.
The men's families have said they had life vests and flares aboard.
Schuyler's mother, Marsha Schuyler, said her son told her he survived by thinking about how he didn't want her to go to his funeral.
The family's joy at him being found alive was tempered by the search for his friends.
"We still have three men missing, and we're not going to talk too much until we find these guys," said his father, Stuart Schuyler. "We're all praying for them. These guys are all very close friends."
Searchers had previously covered 16,000 square miles of ocean but the area being searched was much smaller since they found Schuyler, Close said.
Bruce Cooper, the father of Marquis Cooper who is also a prominent sportscaster for KPNX-TV in Phoenix, said in a statement Monday that the family has been overwhelmed with calls, e-mails and text messages from well-wishers. He and other family members were in Tampa awaiting news on the search.
"We remain hopeful that Marquis will be found and returned to us," Cooper said.
Smith's family had to drive to Florida from Richmond, Va., after a snow storm in the East made getting a flight impossible, said Yolanda Newbill, one of Smith's sisters. She said they have been in contact with the Coast Guard every few hours since the search began.
"We have total faith that (he) will be coming home," Newbill said.
Newbill told "Good Morning America" that Smith "is one of the good guys, without question."
"He's an ordinary guy who loves football. Very family oriented. Would do anything, literally would give you the shirt off his back," Newbill said on the ABC program.
James Allen, a marine safety consultant who once worked search and rescue operations with the Coast Guard, said the chances of finding survivors diminish after people have been in the water three days.
Survivors have been found who were floating for days, but he added "you just can't swim forever."
The four men left Clearwater Pass early Saturday in calm weather, but heavy winds picked up through the day and the seas got heavy, with waves of 7 feet and higher, peaking at 15 feet on Sunday. A relative alerted the Coast Guard early Sunday after the men did not return as expected. The Coast Guard said it did not receive a distress signal.
The men were aboard an Everglades-manufactured boat, which is built with compressed foam encased in Fiberglas, making it difficult to sink. The weather had improved, with waves subsiding to 6 to 8 feet, National Weather Service meteorologist Todd Barron said.
However, Bob Zales, president of National Association of Charter Boat Operators, said waves that high can capsize a boat the size of Cooper's.
"A boat that size, personally, I wouldn't get out any farther than 20 or 30 miles offshore," Zales said. "But I see people all the time 40, 50 miles offshore."
Smith had 30 tackles, including three sacks, and an interception in 12 games last season for the Detroit Lions. He also played for the San Francisco 49ers and was a standout at North Carolina State.
Cooper, 26, played college ball at Washington, and has spent five seasons with five different teams, appearing in 26 games with the Buccaneers in 2004 and 2005. He's played sparingly since.
The Raiders and Lions said in separate statements that the teams hope the men will be rescued and that their thoughts and prayers go out to their families.
Associated Press Writer Ileana Morales in Miami contributed to this report.
Updated 1 hour, 5 minutes ago


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Pathfinder 22', 200 yamaha, up to 40 miles out, but those were 2' or less, July & August. Didn't take us long to realize we needed an offshore rig though. The Pathfinder is one fine rig. Believe me you will be very happy with it. Wish we could have afforded to keep it along with the McKee Craft.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

If your going to run it offshore I wouldn't buy into all the "tunnel" ****, not on a bigger boat at least. What are you going to do when you stick that 23ft boat on a sandbar or cut ? Its going to take three guys if your lucky to get it back to deeper water. Most boats in the 20ft range with straight v hulls will float in a foot and a half of water or a little less. Are you really going to be running that shallow ?? Probably not. Park the boat, jump out and wade. That being said you are going to get a better ride offshore with a full v hull and still be able to run around the bays easily. Last I tried to run a tunnel offshore I just couldn't get enought trim out of it to feel comfortable. just an opinion.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*GAUSE BUILT BOATS*

*26 GAUSE *


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Apparently the 21 ft Everglades boat does well offshore...

If you want to fish offshore, buy an offshore boat not a bay boat.


----------



## lsorrells (Mar 2, 2009)

I've got a beautiful 07 Nauticstar 2210 Bayboat/ w/Yamaha 150 4 stroke for sale, very nice boat has everything, just don't use it anymore/ 281-426-5819


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok so I know I am known as the young blood and not quite smart enough to post on this thread with my knowledge but any of you who claim that one of these skinny water boats such as shallow sport, gulf coast, even pathfinder will handle 3-5s must be smoking some good stuff or you have never seen 3-5s. a 31 ft boat has to slow down with 3-5s and be careful when running offshore (hopefully inshore) so if you claim that your 22 bay that has no gunnels runs fine in 3-5s then let me take you out in 3-5s in a 22 deep V which I know runs better offshore then a bay and show you the difference. I can understand a nice day with 1-2ish and stayign within 20 miles but 40 mi at 3-5. PLEASE let me show you


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Ok so I know I am known as the young blood and not quite smart enough to post on this thread with my knowledge but any of you who claim that one of these skinny water boats such as shallow sport, gulf coast, even pathfinder will handle 3-5s must be smoking some good stuff or you have never seen 3-5s. a 31 ft boat has to slow down with 3-5s and be careful when running offshore (hopefully inshore) so if you claim that your 22 bay that has no gunnels runs fine in 3-5s then let me take you out in 3-5s in a 22 deep V which I know runs better offshore then a bay and show you the difference. I can understand a nice day with 1-2ish and stayign within 20 miles but 40 mi at 3-5. PLEASE let me show you


You are far wiser than many older folks on here. I would like the opportunity to challenge any of you guys that think your BAY boat will handle 3 - 5's well to a race in just 1 - 3's, which is typical out there. Sure those BAY boats would eat my World Cat up in the BAYS, but offshore is a whole different place. There is not a bay boat made that can stay with me in even 2' seas. I don't care how long it is. You folks don't seem to realize that it is not just the length of the boat when you are dealing with the Gulf. The depth is just as important.

Now don't get me wrong. I am not saying bay boats should never be in the Gulf. There are days where they can make it out there, but their ability is limited. Not to mention that the range is just as limited. A smart person knows the limitations of their crew and equipment. An EPIRB is a bare minimum for ANY boat that ventures offshore. I know mine has one. I would highly recommend a buddy boat as well. I don't like to run much farther than 60 miles without a buddy boat. Offshore can be a very unforgiving place, and conditions can change in the blink of an eye. You just have to ask yourself if a few fish is worth your life or the lives of your crew.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Snap Draggin said:


> You are far wiser than many older folks on here. I would like the opportunity to challenge any of you guys that think your BAY boat will handle 3 - 5's well to a race in just 1 - 3's, which is typical out there. Sure those BAY boats would eat my World Cat up in the BAYS, but offshore is a whole different place. There is not a bay boat made that can stay with me in even 2' seas. I don't care how long it is. You folks don't seem to realize that it is not just the length of the boat when you are dealing with the Gulf. The depth is just as important.


age and score please:dance:


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*NFL Players*

Certainly would rule out the one that the NFL players were on when they met their fate.

My thoughts are that it is hard to have an all in one boat. True on days when it is calm on the big pond almost any boat would do the job out there. What you will have to be very cautious about is when they miss the forecast. Thirty miles out there in big waves can seem like an eternity. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

alright that post just made me a quartermaster. how bout them apples. pretty soon I will be a privateer and to think all the reds I have received... HAHAHAHA


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

just to add to why bay boats are not a good idea of offshore is because most bay boats do not have a swing door or some way to allow massive quantities of water to pass through. I fished a Kingfish tournament and I guarantee I had the winning Kingfish in the boat. On a calm day pulling into the charleston harbor the boat pitch poled and took on a BUNCH of water to where the boy freaked out and started to slow down. I had to yell while holding onto the hatch in the back to keep going or else the boat will not stay on a plane and possible roll over. we lost the cooler with the winning fish, two rods and my favorite tackle bag because that boat was not designed for large waves. Now i have gone to the near shore rigs off of sabine pass in a 22 bay but it was calm, we had VHF, GPS, EXPERIENCE and it was as flat as a pond in your front yard.

When a customer comes to me and wants to buy a bay boat and ask if you could take this boat offshore I tell them no because if they don't know what boat is safe offshore then they do not need to drive a boat offshore without someone with experience. just my two cents of the day.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

wedington said:


> Apparently the 21 ft Everglades boat does well offshore...
> 
> If you want to fish offshore, buy an offshore boat not a bay boat.


When I said this, I was referring to the idiots that died trying to go out in weather they shouldn't have.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*NFL*

Anybody know why they were anchored.. Motor trouble????????
Terry


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I take my Triton 220 lts offshore plenty and I was confident with it's ability. One beatiful summer day I was 35 miles south of Galveston fishing when a storm brewed and surrounded us. The seas got up to 3-4 ft and it was raining so hard I could not see past the bow. It took two miserable hours to get back and two days for my butt to un-pucker but I gained a lot of respect for that boat. Now would I want to do it again no but I now no that if I am close enough I can make it home if it gets ugly.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Wait til they jump to 6-8 ft in about 30 minutes. not fun. The good news is, most boat builders today build quality (FOR THE MOST PART,IE, BUY NOTHING WITH A BASS PRO SHOPS LOGO TO TAKE OFFSHORE) boats with positive flotation, so even if you do go turtle, the vessel will float and maybe save your life. Yes, you can fish a lot of the newer "bay" boats offshore, just pick your days, monitor the weather, and for chrissake's don't take your (or anybody else's) children with you.



tc hardhead said:


> I take my Triton 220 lts offshore plenty and I was confident with it's ability. One beatiful summer day I was 35 miles south of Galveston fishing when a storm brewed and surrounded us. The seas got up to 3-4 ft and it was raining so hard I could not see past the bow. It took two miserable hours to get back and two days for my butt to un-pucker but I gained a lot of respect for that boat. Now would I want to do it again no but I now no that if I am close enough I can make it home if it gets ugly.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

James Howell said:


> Wait til they jump to 6-8 ft in about 30 minutes. not fun. The good news is, most boat builders today build quality (FOR THE MOST PART,IE, BUY NOTHING WITH A BASS PRO SHOPS LOGO TO TAKE OFFSHORE) boats with positive flotation, so even if you do go turtle, the vessel will float and maybe save your life. Yes, you can fish a lot of the newer "bay" boats offshore, just pick your days, monitor the weather, and for chrissake's don't take your (or anybody else's) children with you.


Been there in a 22 Mako with my dad when I was a teenager was the worst ever offshore ride home. I knew it was bad when my dad put on a pfc. Thought we were gonna die.


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Whislingdixie, I understand where you're coming from. We had a 22' pathfinder and it was fun but we're talking 2' and less and that's not 2' chops that's 2 foot swells, so we decided we loved going offshore but were forever watching for smooth days, moved up to 24'MckeeCraft and now we are wishing we were in a 34'Yellowfin. Believe me 6' in that 24' gets your attention. Mind you we feel safe, but when you have 6', sometimes theres an 8' mixed in.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

tc hardhead said:


> Been there in a 22 Mako with my dad when I was a teenager was the worst ever offshore ride home. I knew it was bad when my dad put on a pfc. Thought we were gonna die.


 me too in my 22ft aquasport. we live an learn, to this day that was on of my worst days. I'll never forget it.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

EricG said:


> I want my next boat to be able to handle a few offshore trips a year. Mostly bay though. It does not have to be a speed demon or run in 4 inches of water. But 10-12 would be nice. What bay boats do you take offshore?[/quoteSea Hunt 17 to 22 works great at shllow and offshore.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Sea Hunt 17 and sea Hunt 22 work in bay and offshore. Cut the wave and very dry. I love mine. Park mine at surfside marina.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

If your looking to run big in something small, The name Dusky says it all!!!:cloud:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Always stay Maxxed Out!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I love small boats on a big bluewater sea. I don't know about 10 HP tiller motor Jon boats driving all the way out there. But sea rowing, paddle surfing, kayaking, and free diving is the mack daddy. Catch a ride out yonder with a Bertram or some sportsfisher battle-wagon ... stow the stuff somehow ... and try catching a tuna way-way out there on a yak! When it's slick calm out there it's a blast, I hear. Can you freaking imagine catching a tuna or big-eyed fish on a surf board? Pass the pole on up to the mother ship and reel 'er up. In a Jon bote? Long as you ain't chummed up a shark frenzy I'd jump in a Jon bote out there. 

Some smart guys are already doing this, like giving people rides way out to the wild ends of the bay and letting them off on a sandbar to wade fish. Baffin Bay is an example. I did see some crazy video clip of yaks way-way out at sea catching at least one medium YFT - took that little yak for a ride! Could it be BS? I don't trust everything but folks like that and it's a fad these days. Folks will pay to hitch a ride into nowhere in the wilderness. Its kind of like using a helicopter in the winter to hunt varmints in Alaska or look for that perfect snow board run. 

Extreme fishing is not only from using dinky boats (and a mother ship) out at sea, but using ultra-light equipment or fly fishing. The ultimate achievement in fishing is to catch a large pelagic with a fly rod with a fly you tied yourself. I'm not very coordinated so I use spinning gear with heavy braid and upgraded drags, poppers and such. If you shot a tuna with a bow and arrow and actually landed it, I'd say that was even better! It's all good.


----------

